# Kettering town football ground



## Mikeymutt (Jul 22, 2014)

This was my first visit to a football ground..well one that is derelict anyway.and what an experience it was.like something out of a zombie film.its amazing how much it had deteriorated considering the ground has only been shut for a few years after going into administration,the grass was at least ten inches high.with not a white line in sight.as someone who looks after sports grounds for a living.it was a little sad to see.i wanted to cut the gras and remark the lines.i met my first homeless person on an explore,friendly guy,he muttered something and then went back to sleep.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

Yet again nice shots mate an always good to see something different rather than houses an asylums


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice one, ace set of pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice! Different and refreshing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great shots and a shame its closed but it does look ripe for development.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice to see something different
Good shots


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like a nice chilled mooch..


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

pretty tidy is that


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2014)

Oooh....top jobbie there. Deffo my sort of thing.


----------

